# Maasdam Rope Pullers - great alternative or bad idea ?



## preventec47 (Feb 16, 2022)

Rope Pullers


Toll Free 888.797.7855 MAASDAM POW'R-PULL® is a registered trademark of Pull'R Holding Company, LLC ©2015 Pull'R Holding Company LLC. All rights reserved.



www.maasdam.com




I am very interested in this device which can act like a come-along but with an unlimited length of rope.
Mfg says max 1500 lbs pull or 3000 lbs with pulley block. The thing that bothers me is they do not give a specific make and model of rope from other mfgrs that are compatible and the max length rope they sell is 100 feet and they do not have specs as to how stretchy their rope is. All they say is 1/2 inch 3-strand and made of poly-dacron with 4800 lbs break strength. I need to fell some 5 to 12 inch diameter trees with slight wrong direction leans.

I have been using steel cable come-alongs all my life with stretchy nylon rope but I now know first hand the pitfalls of using stretchy rope for winching and this seems to be an attractive alternative.

$120 plus ship at BAILEYS ONLINE 2 with short rope.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 16, 2022)

They work as advertised, great tool. Any 1/2" rope works, but it does bite 3 strand better. I do recommend using a prussik progress capture to guard against slippage.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Feb 16, 2022)

I eyeballed one of them for sometime. Ended up getting a Portable Winch Company powered winch instead. The rope you use can make a big difference in performance. The 3-strand probably works best but some of the static climbing ropes may work and be stronger.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 16, 2022)

Yup, they work as advertised.

I prefer the CMI rope jack personally as it works with a variety of rope sizes and types, but I know there is a decent price difference.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 16, 2022)

I have two Maasdam rope pullers and use 1/2 inch New England Safety Blue three strand climbing rope. 

I use them a lot in many types of configurations.


----------



## wisconsintreeguy (Feb 16, 2022)

I love the maasdam rope puller. I haven't used it a million times but its never slipped for me. WesSpur has a good deal when you buy as a kit with the rope. I actually bought a second one when the 3 strand rope was on sale and WesSpur discounted the kit price because the rope was on sale.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 16, 2022)

I got a glove caught in one of mine and it bent the flat spring for the dog. I called the ph# in the inst. book, told them what was wrong and they sent me several parts for five bucks that made it an easy fix. Very nice outfit to deal with.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 16, 2022)

Rope choice is critical. Three strand works best. I would not use a 16 strand rope as the cover will slip on the core.


----------



## preventec47 (Feb 17, 2022)

Del_ said:


> I have two Maasdam rope pullers and use 1/2 inch New England Safety Blue three strand climbing rope.
> 
> I use them a lot in many types of configurations.


I can see that rope choice is critical for the friction based mechanism but for winching small trees I want the absolute minimum stretch in the rope. I do NOT want a climbing rope that will stretch and absorb shock if I fall. So I am having trouble as the MFGR will not list approved winching ropes to choose from. All they
will recommend is their own rope which they will sell at max length of 100 feet and I would like to work with a 200 or 300 ft section of rope. A stretchy rope stores energy like a keg of gunpowder when it starts stretching. I cannot find any 3 strand rope that has minimal stretch. This is making me a bit suspicious
about MAASdam and their refusal to recommend any other rope..


----------



## preventec47 (Feb 17, 2022)

oldfortyfive said:


> I eyeballed one of them for sometime. Ended up getting a Portable Winch Company powered winch instead. The rope you use can make a big difference in performance. The 3-strand probably works best but some of the static climbing ropes may work and be stronger.


I think there is a contradiction in terms there if I understand correctly. Static means NON "stretchy" as in rubber band and to absorb shock if you are climbing and fall. I think "dynamic" is what climbers need in climbing ropes. They need the stretchiness. Winching ropes are "static" with the minimum stretch so when you winch, you actually build tension immediately instead of just adding stretch to the rope. I read that some nylon (3 strand) ropes stretch 50 percent just before they break. All that stretch is stored energy like a keg
of gunpowder !


----------



## preventec47 (Feb 17, 2022)

This is a big jump in price but I am a bit skeptical of the CMI and MASDAAM rope pullers... Masdaam because they wont specifiy any other ropes but their own as acceptable. 

I may splurge and get the expensive $360 3 ton Ratchet puller ( though not near as much as powered winches )


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 17, 2022)

preventec47 said:


> This is a big
> 
> 
> preventec47 said:
> ...


2. There are a lot of advantages to having that stored energy in your pull line, and tension is tension. As your backcut opens up, that "rubberband" effect is very nice to bring the tree over past it's cg.
3. It doesn't surprise me at all that masdaam won't recommend any other ropes, or sell other lengths. I am sure they have certified test results with that brand of rope at that length, and to go on record with anything else would be a huge warranty and liability issue. Call Ford and ask them if they have any recommendations on aftermarket spark plugs...
4. You are way overthinking this.


----------



## CatMan Fetters (Feb 17, 2022)

Check out a company called Lug-All, best come a long in the business. Used one in my Tree Business for 35 years!


----------



## 501Maico (Feb 17, 2022)

preventec47 said:


> I think there is a contradiction in terms there if I understand correctly. Static means NON "stretchy" as in rubber band and to absorb shock if you are climbing and fall. I think "dynamic" is what climbers need in climbing ropes. They need the stretchiness. Winching ropes are "static" with the minimum stretch so when you winch, you actually build tension immediately instead of just adding stretch to the rope. I read that some nylon (3 strand) ropes stretch 50 percent just before they break. All that stretch is stored energy like a keg
> of gunpowder !


Arborist climbing ropes are generally static. I believe rock climbers and some others use dynamic rope.


----------



## arborist (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh wow. I used to use one of these many years ago. I don't even remember what I did with it. I'm sure I didn't lose it. I think if I remember right, you could really only put so much on it, hence it's rating of course. I think what the problem was, generally, I wanted more pull on trees that required such pull, than this was rated for. I almost think that what I discovered with it, was that two guys pulling on a field come-along system was more than you could put on this anyway and that's why it got set to the side. I almost think this is hanging up in the shed somewhere still. I bet it is and it's just become part of the everyday items, that you no longer pay any attention too. That is if I didn't actually try to use it for more than it was good for and broke it and it got scrapped. That's a good possibility too. I do remember loving the concept and for what it was rated for, and for what it was, was good but like I say, I'm pretty sure I just discovered a quick field come along was more secure and more effective anyway. Great concept and it was easy to use.
I never used mine with 3 stand rope like the other guys claim you should. I don't recall it ever experienced any such slipping concerns. However, it's been so long now, I just might not recall that issue either but my memory says it always held good for the power you could put on it.


----------



## arborist (Feb 17, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> They work as advertised, great tool. Any 1/2" rope works, but it does bite 3 strand better. I do recommend using a prussik progress capture to guard against slippage.


Exactly! This might be a handly little device but you'd never want to count on it alone, if anything of value is within reach of the tree. Now that I think about that some more, that's probably why I figured it kinda negates it's own purpose lol. By the time you'd setup a safety line, you remove the time savings of it's very concept anyway I think is probably what I found. I remember it didn't make it to truck for very long. I kinda think I might of used it just a handful of times and saw no true, good advantage like the concept shows one would think you'd have. One of those good in theory devices but in practice, just wasn't there.

It could be argued that is ok for smaller trees that just need a little help, sure. Then again though, so is a field comealong still, since it's going to be an easy pull anyway. Yes, the time savings of running the whole rope through the loop, true. However, I'd have it run through and the pull on it, before you could get to and back from the truck with it anyway so I found no use for it at all in the end.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 17, 2022)

arborist said:


> Oh wow. I used to use one of these many years ago. I don't even remember what I did with it. I'm sure I didn't lose it. I think if I remember right, you could really only put so much on it, hence it's rating of course. I think what the problem was, generally, I wanted more pull on trees that required such pull, than this was rated for. I almost think that what I discovered with it, was that two guys pulling on a field come-along system was more than you could put on this anyway and that's why it got set to the side. I almost think this is hanging up in the shed somewhere still. I bet it is and it's just become part of the everyday items, that you no longer pay any attention too. That is if I didn't actually try to use it for more than it was good for and broke it and it got scrapped. That's a good possibility too. I do remember loving the concept and for what it was rated for, and for what it was, was good but like I say, I'm pretty sure I just discovered a quick field come along was more secure and more effective anyway. Great concept and it was easy to use.
> I never used mine with 3 stand rope like the other guys claim you should. I don't recall it ever experienced any such slipping concerns. However, it's been so long now, I just might not recall that issue either but my memory says it always held good for the power you could put on it.



It's rated to pull 1,500 lbs and I'm sure it does. 

And very easy to rig it for a 2/1 to get to 3,000 lbs pull.

It doesn't work well unless it is used with 1/2 inch three strand, as per the manufacturers recommendation.


----------



## arborist (Feb 17, 2022)

Del_ said:


> It's rated to pull 1,500 lbs and I'm sure it does.
> 
> And very easy to rig it for a 2/1 to get to 3,000 lbs pull.
> 
> It doesn't work well unless it is used with 1/2 inch three strand, as per the manufacturers recommendation.


I think everyone should try one for sure. I've no doubt they are good, near perfect in fact, as for exactly what they are claimed to be. What I found was, the manufacturers recommendation just wasn't enough to make me anymore money while using it.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 17, 2022)

arborist said:


> I think everyone should try one for sure. I've no doubt they are good, near perfect in fact, as for exactly what they are claimed to be. What I found was, the manufacturers recommendation just wasn't enough to make me anymore money while using it.



I've made lots with mine.

It put two kids through college.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 17, 2022)

arborist said:


> Exactly! This might be a handly little device but you'd never want to count on it alone, if anything of value is within reach of the tree. Now that I think about that some more, that's probably why I figured it kinda negates it's own purpose lol. By the time you'd setup a safety line, you remove the time savings of it's very concept anyway I think is probably what I found. I remember it didn't make it to truck for very long. I kinda think I might of used it just a handful of times and saw no true, good advantage like the concept shows one would think you'd have. One of those good in theory devices but in practice, just wasn't there.
> 
> It could be argued that is ok for smaller trees that just need a little help, sure. Then again though, so is a field comealong still, since it's going to be an easy pull anyway. Yes, the time savings of running the whole rope through the loop, true. However, I'd have it run through and the pull on it, before you could get to and back from the truck with it anyway so I found no use for it at all in the end.


My progress capture was just an extra loop runner or 2 from the T.I.P. to a biner with a prussik on the load line, less than a minute to set up.


----------



## arborist (Feb 17, 2022)

That's great guys. I'm not surprised at all to see they're liked by some. Great concept. Go with what makes that green and works out for ya.


----------



## preventec47 (Feb 17, 2022)

After all the great comments I have decided to spurge a bit and go with the

wyeth scott power puller​*MORE POWER PULLER
*

Wyeth-Scott "More Power Puller" demo youtube​Wyeth-Scott Company More Power Puller with Amsteel Blue® Rope, 3 ton 


I think it is pretty easy to justify the extra cost for the extra performance and confidence of
this rope based manual winch device


----------



## Del_ (Feb 17, 2022)

preventec47 said:


> After all the great comments I have decided to spurge a bit and go with the
> 
> wyeth scott power puller​*MORE POWER PULLER
> *
> ...




Looks like a great product. One of the main advantages of the Maasdam rope puller is that it doesn't 'get full'.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 17, 2022)

preventec47 said:


> After all the great comments I have decided to spurge a bit and go with the
> 
> wyeth scott power puller​*MORE POWER PULLER
> *
> ...



Well, that was painfull to watch... and based on these videos you chose to use the same system as this moron?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 17, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, that was painfull to watch... and based on these videos you chose to use the same system as this moron?



Damn he walked right in the drop zone from the trunk to the puller!

I have lots of ropes and I could have easily rigger a puller so that I could put tension on the puller from a tree very close to where the felling cut was made.

It looks like a fine pulling device but the video puts it name to shame.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 17, 2022)

Del_ said:


> Damn he walked right in the drop zone from the trunk to the puller!
> 
> I have lots of ropes and I could have easily rigger a puller so that I could put tension on the puller from a tree very close to where the felling cut was made.
> 
> It looks like a fine pulling device but the video puts it name to shame.


What was with pounding 3 wedges when he had a rope in the tree? Either or, lol


----------



## CDElliott (Feb 17, 2022)

preventec47 said:


> This is a big jump in price but I am a bit skeptical of the CMI and MASDAAM rope pullers... Masdaam because they wont specifiy any other ropes but their own as acceptable.
> 
> I may splurge and get the expensive $360 3 ton Ratchet puller ( though not near as much as powered winches )


Samson makes a 3 strand rope that I used in mine.








Samson Rope - Marine, Commercial, Utility Rope and More


Proven and trusted for over 140 years, Samson has been making rope that not only meets but exceeds all expectations.




www.samsonrope.com


----------



## preventec47 (Feb 18, 2022)

CDElliott said:


> Samson makes a 3 strand rope that I used in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I found the 3 strand "RIGGING" rope here 
https://www.samsonrope.com/arborist/pro-master-(white) so I assume the 1/2 inch diameter
They list a few arborist supply dealers for the rope
www.treestuff.com
www.sherrilltree.com
www.shforestrysupplies.com 
www.bartlettman.com


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Feb 18, 2022)

preventec47 said:


> Rope Pullers
> 
> 
> Toll Free 888.797.7855 MAASDAM POW'R-PULL® is a registered trademark of Pull'R Holding Company, LLC ©2015 Pull'R Holding Company LLC. All rights reserved.
> ...


well worth it. I bought mine in a kit and it came with 200' ft of 3 strand for it and a tree saver sling. i used it a few yrs ago to pull a 20" maple 90 degrees to it's lean, and it was leaning over a building with a gas meter and electric. and if it failed tree would have hit them and been a real mess. that is why my buddy called me to cut it down lol. And yes the rope will stretch too. it did on this job. like was said above use prussiks as a fail safe for slippage.


----------



## Clark10 (Mar 8, 2022)

I've used mine with Samson 3 strand. I have used it for tension and setting up high lines for moving small logs. Will slip eventually, needs backups. Nice that you can't fill it up as the rope keeps feeding through. Doesn't move rope through very fast. Nice for pulling vehicles out of ditch too. Truly like folks say in the replies.


----------

